# Granite Royals?



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking to see if any of you lovely people could show me your granite royal pythons. I've seen so many pics of granites and high expression granites and possible granites and 'granite looking' royals (list goes on); i'm trying to determine if i know how to spot one properly.

I have a sneaky suspicion that Sugar is a granite but i don't want to say so without being sure. Not sure i'll ever breed her with her being so tiny to start out with, but would be nice to know just for the knowledge.

x


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

Sugar is Granite?

Granites have black speckling in the alien heads and Sugars have big what patches along their sides

: victory:


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Mattinho said:


> Sugar is Granite?
> 
> Granites have black speckling in the alien heads and Sugars have big what patches along their sides
> 
> : victory:


lol, sorry, i know that - doh; Sugar is her name lol. she was one of two called Sweety and Sugar ;p

what you think? granite to you? she looks granite to me... if only high expression granite










x


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

LuiBlu said:


> lol, sorry, i know that - doh; Sugar is her name lol. she was one of two called Sweety and Sugar ;p
> 
> what you think? granite to you? she looks granite to me... if only high expression granite
> 
> ...


Ah I get ya :bash:

Looks Granity to me but the only way to tell is by breeding. Most Granites don't prove to be a inheritable trait.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Here's my Granite Orange Ghost (he's genetic too).....











Also there's a good website that tells you the traits to look for on certain morphs & Granite is there.......... Next World Exotics :: About Our Company


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

great wesbite, it's a shame that most of the pictures are missing.

i've sent pics of my granite to a few breeders and they said she has genetic granite markers, and seeing those pics, i'm convinced i have a genetic granite. she failed to produce a clutch this year though, despite my efforts to breed her. i'll grab a pic in a sec.

edit, to add pics



















i'm considering selling her, but i want full price, and no-one is willing to pay that without 100% proof, and i'm not the kind of person to lie.


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

kirsten said:


> great wesbite, it's a shame that most of the pictures are missing.
> 
> i've sent pics of my granite to a few breeders and they said she has genetic granite markers, and seeing those pics, i'm convinced i have a genetic granite. she failed to produce a clutch this year though, despite my efforts to breed her. i'll grab a pic in a sec.
> 
> ...


 
she's a stunner.
i've no idea what an adult weight granite would even be worth lol.

x


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

LuiBlu said:


> she's a stunner.
> i've no idea what an adult weight granite would even be worth lol.
> 
> x


:blush:

thanks she is awesome, the only reason i'm considering selling her is i have a £500 overdraft that i want out of, and selling her would help. reading that link and seeing the few pics that are on there has me convinced, how about you with yours? does she show all the traits?


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

kirsten said:


> :blush:
> 
> thanks she is awesome, the only reason i'm considering selling her is i have a £500 overdraft that i want out of, and selling her would help. reading that link and seeing the few pics that are on there has me convinced, how about you with yours? does she show all the traits?


i cant see most of the pictures on that link, but i'll get her out once i put my son to bed and have a look. i'll post some more pics, so if you're still on after 7 keep an eye out  x


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

LuiBlu said:


> i cant see most of the pictures on that link, but i'll get her out once i put my son to bed and have a look. i'll post some more pics, so if you're still on after 7 keep an eye out  x


i will, and although most of the pictures are missing, you can see what the page is talking about in the last few pictures at the bottom.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

kirsten said:


> great wesbite, it's a shame that most of the pictures are missing.
> 
> i've sent pics of my granite to a few breeders and they said she has genetic granite markers, and seeing those pics, i'm convinced i have a genetic granite. she failed to produce a clutch this year though, despite my efforts to breed her. i'll grab a pic in a sec.
> 
> ...



What weight is she? To be honest you would only really get normal price for her & the market is very slow. Depending on her weight would be the price to ask for her & maybe be prepared to come down on that price :2thumb:. Also unless she has been proved genetic by breeding you can't really sell her as a genetic Granite.


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

Here's my pair of Genetic Granites bred by Ralph Davis.

First up is the male










and my female


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

waynegarland said:


> Here's my pair of Genetic Granites bred by Ralph Davis.
> 
> First up is the male
> 
> ...


wow, they are very similar to my girl 

here's the pics i've managed to get of Sugar (again, only her name! lol)


























































het pied markers?

















bare in mind i got her as a rescue and no nothing at all about her history, where she originally came from; don't even know how old she is... if she is farmed or not, no history at all.

So if they're het pied markers she could well be.
If she's granite marked, she could well be.
If she's just a really pretty CF normal, then she could well be lol.
x


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

LuiBlu said:


> wow, they are very similar to my girl
> 
> here's the pics i've managed to get of Sugar (again, only her name! lol)
> 
> ...


Put her to a genetic granite to see if she produces super granites as they look stunning or try her with a pied and keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

She does look like she could be Genetic... The only way to prove it though is to breed her. I would go for a Pied or het Pied male as you'll prove whether she's het Pied or not. If the odds are with you you could end up with a Granite Pied lol :2thumb:


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

corny girl said:


> What weight is she? To be honest you would only really get normal price for her & the market is very slow. Depending on her weight would be the price to ask for her & maybe be prepared to come down on that price :2thumb:. Also unless she has been proved genetic by breeding you can't really sell her as a genetic Granite.



This
She would be worth about £10 for every 100g. Then maybe add another £20-£30 for the fact she is a possible Grante. : victory:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Mattinho said:


> This
> She would be worth about £10 for every 100g. Then maybe add another £20-£30 for the fact she is a possible Grante. : victory:


She's not possible granite, she is granite. That's like saying I'm possibly short. I know how to value normal females, but she's not normal so won't sell her for that, and the strong genetic markers tells me that I'd be getting ripped off and someone else would be getting a bargain, and I'm not going to do that, I'm ONLY considering selling her because I need money, so she'll only leave me for close to full price. If no-one makes that offer, then She stays.

And some tips on getting her to actually produce some eggs would be awesome, as she was bred this season to put this very thing to bed, but failed for produce a clutch.


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

kirsten said:


> She's not possible granite, she is granite. That's like saying I'm possibly short. I know how to value normal females, but she's not normal so won't sell her for that, and the strong genetic markers tells me that I'd be getting ripped off and someone else would be getting a bargain, and I'm not going to do that, I'm ONLY considering selling her because I need money, so she'll only leave me for close to full price. If no-one makes that offer, then She stays.
> 
> And some tips on getting her to actually produce some eggs would be awesome, as she was bred this season to put this very thing to bed, but failed for produce a clutch.


Unless she has produced Granite offspring or is from a proven line of Granites then she is only a possible Granite. Unfortunatly most Granites do not prove to be genetic. Polymorphism is so variable that granite looking snakes pop up in clutches every now and then. I have several Royals that look amazing (nothing like a normal) but until I get babies that look different out of them, they are just normals. 

As for tips.... Lower temps in November to 82. Start pairing in December try for 2-3 copulations a month until ovulation. Raise temps back to 85-87 in June.
The best tip you'll ever get is to palpate! This is your best tool (unless you have an ultrasound machine). This will help you keep up to date with her follicular development.

: victory:


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

'Folicular Developement'

Just rolls off the tongue, that one. lol.

Sorry, I'm not being sarcy or anything. Sometimes words just amuse me... The more you say it the less it sounds like real words.

Like 'Celar Door' from donny darko. I think 'Folicular Developement' is my new favourite short phrase. lol!

Back on topic though; How awesome would it be if i landed on a granite het pied female! lol.

I don't know that i ever will breed her. It wont be for years anyway if i do... she's my tiny baby. She was 43g when i got her about two weeks ago! She's still tiny, but she's now in the 50's so at least I know she's growing 

x


----------



## Mattinho (Apr 28, 2009)

LuiBlu said:


> 'Folicular Developement'
> 
> Just rolls off the tongue, that one. lol.
> 
> ...


'Folicular Development' does roll off the tongue a bit:lol2:

Weirder things have happened... But she could end up being a normal with cool markings such is the crazy world of Royal genetics :2thumb:

She could be a good start to a future breeding project for you though.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Mattinho said:


> Unless she has produced Granite offspring or is from a proven line of Granites then she is only a possible Granite. Unfortunatly most Granites do not prove to be genetic. Polymorphism is so variable that granite looking snakes pop up in clutches every now and then. I have several Royals that look amazing (nothing like a normal) but until I get babies that look different out of them, they are just normals.
> 
> As for tips.... Lower temps in November to 82. Start pairing in December try for 2-3 copulations a month until ovulation. Raise temps back to 85-87 in June.
> The best tip you'll ever get is to palpate! This is your best tool (unless you have an ultrasound machine). This will help you keep up to date with her follicular development.
> ...



Agreed, unless the line is proven then it could just be a visual looking Granite (which like said above many are just this). If this is the case then it won't breed it on, if Genetic from proven lines then you will get Granites in the clutches :2thumb:. It may well have markers but i have a normal female with strong het Pied markers (bought as a normal from non Pied or het parents) that until i can prove out is just a normal Royal female :2thumb:. If i ever sold her then she would be sold as just a normal for normal price.


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

corny girl said:


> Agreed, unless the line is proven then it could just be a visual looking Granite (which like said above many are just this). If this is the case then it won't breed it on, if Genetic from proven lines then you will get Granites in the clutches :2thumb:. It may well have markers but i have a normal female with strong het Pied markers (bought as a normal from non Pied or het parents) that until i can prove out is just a normal Royal female :2thumb:. If i ever sold her then she would be sold as just a normal for normal price.


i concur about the 'if and when proven' thing.
at the minute she's down on my records as Unproven Granite Possible Het Pied lol - BUT i dont plan on ever parting with her, and if i breed her i'll either prove her granite/het pied or not, and adjust her paperwork to suit. I keep my own paperwork for all my royals even if i dont plan on selling them on. it keeps me right lol

x


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Agreed, unless the line is proven then it could just be a visual looking Granite (which like said above many are just this). If this is the case then it won't breed it on, if Genetic from proven lines then you will get Granites in the clutches :2thumb:. It may well have markers but i have a normal female with strong het Pied markers (bought as a normal from non Pied or het parents) that until i can prove out is just a normal Royal female :2thumb:. If i ever sold her then she would be sold as just a normal for normal price.


Pretty much this. i have a poss het pied female with some of the best markers ever but i bought her for a normal price and she remains a normal until/unless she proves out. My granite boy is from a genetic line & very pretty too-his brother had a funkier pattern but Iggy is very bright in colour. Hopefully will breed him next season but sorry, I can't upload pics right now...


----------

